# Leesville Lake vacation, Where to stay?



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

My brother-in-law and I were going to take a week trip to Leesville next May to do some fishing of the Muskie and Saugeye type with a little Bass fishing mixed in. One, looking for a place for the week whether it was a hotel or lodging elsewhere and two, a good place to launch our boat would be appreciated. Fished Leesville 10 years ago and loved it. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Clow's Marina has a couple of cabins and a ramp. Search their website.


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you. Is that down by the dam? That boat launch is the only one I've ever used so that would be convenient.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## bassman.330 (Dec 23, 2007)

Petersburg marina also has a cabin, it is at the north end. Clows would be centeraly located.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

AverageJoe82 said:


> Thank you. Is that down by the dam? That boat launch is the only one I've ever used so that would be convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


yep near the dam


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for all of your help so far! Options are always good. You can never start thinking of next year too early. Have any of you had any luck at Leesville with the Muskie or Saugeyes? I thought there were walleye in Leesville but it sounds like Saugeyes only there. Way back I would troll the shoreline opposite Clow's marina and the dam and do ok on Muskie but never over 30 inches. Thanks again!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## sparkman (Dec 18, 2004)

May should be a good time but I would try to make it early May. Bass should be in pre-spawn, muskies prowling the shoreline and saugeye should be good also. Also you can fish it better because the weeds are just coming and not as thick as later. If you cannot get a cabin at Leesville there are some at Atwood Lake Park and it is only 9-10 miles to Leesville.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

There is going to be a draining the first of Nov. for culvert work. Usually 5ft. but heard they were going 8ft. this time. Hope for some good rain come spring??


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

For saugeye that time of year I would used a bottom bouncer and crawler harness on the flats. You will also catch about everything else that swims by doing that. The lake should have no problem filling back up in the spring.


----------



## tracker30 (May 27, 2011)

When fishing the Leesville and other lakes in the area I stayed at the Best Western Country Inn -111 West McCauley Drive Uhrichsville, OH 44683. About 11 miles away and was a nice clean room


----------

